# Bunnies need marriage counseling!!! Bonded pair suddenly fighting? Please help!



## lepetitlapin (Apr 29, 2011)

My two bunnies seem to have hit a rocky point in their relationship.
Poppy is a 10-month old dutch, and she is the SWEETEST rabbit I've ever met. She snuggles, begs for attention, has never, ever bitten me (or even tried), and is the only bunny I've ever known to enthusiastically lick my hand like a dog after I groom her.
Linus is the first rabbit I had ever had. He is a 1-year old male holland lop. Although I love him, he can be a pain in the ass. He is grumpy, bitey, and hates being brushed or petted. I think he just likes to run around and explore more than snuggle. 
The two of them have been bonded for about four months now. Both of them are spayed/neutered. They went from getting along swimmingly to bullying and fighting at least once every time they're out of the cage. 
Linus initially was the dominant one, and Poppy was more submissive. I've noticed that most of the fights begin when Linus hops up to Poppy, and Poppy asks for grooming. I have never seen him groom her when this happens. (Linus has always been like that- I don't know if he is just socially inept or what). But it seems like Poppy has had enough- she'll wait a second, then when he doesn't start licking, he lunges and bites. 
Do you think this is the reason they're fighting? Could there be other things causing it? How do I fix it?


----------



## tamsin (Apr 29, 2011)

That's quite odd behaviour for a neutered male rabbit. Did you have the neutering done (just double checking you haven't brought them that way and it could be they aren't). Is this a recent change in behaviour? Rabbit's can be grumpy if they have a health problem, so it might be worth getting him checked over before looking at other causes.

How soon after bonding did the change happen?

Do they have access to the same space each time they are out?


----------



## lepetitlapin (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, actually its the spayed female (Poppy) that has started bullying the neutered male (Linus). And its strange because she was the sweetest, most docile rabbit I've ever met. 

They have access to the same space, yes. 

This behavior has started about four months into their bonding.

Linus has been to the vet a lot recently due to dental issues...


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 30, 2011)

What are Linus' dental issues? When you take him to the vet do you also take Poppy?

I would be hesitant to separate a bonded pair even for a vet visit. The vet smells different and that can set some rabbit off into thinking that the rabbit is not the same. If at all possible, take both with you to the vet and ask if Poppy can stay with Linus if he needs to be there without you. Vet visits are also stressful, so having a friend there is helpful. 

Try to see if the behaviour is worse after a vet visits or treatment. If so, you may need to figure out something that helps keep them calm and reduces the vet smell. 

Also, some rabbits react when a partner is sick. They seem to know when something is wrong and might try to alienate the other rabbit. Medication smells could also turn them off and cause problems.


----------



## lepetitlapin (May 1, 2011)

Hmm...this does sound likely. I have been taking Linus to the vet by himself, and he has been on pain medications for several days. And from what I remember, the behavior did seem to start with all the vet visits...
Linus has very severe malocclusion. He has been in because of a fractured tooth, and to prepare for the extraction of all four front teeth. The surgery should happen in the next few weeks, we just have to wait for his teeth to grow out enough. I will check to see if the vet will allow me to bring Poppy too for the surgery visit. I know how stressful it must be for him, and I bet it would be nice for him to have a buddy along. Poor little guy.


----------



## tamsin (May 1, 2011)

Sorry for the mix up, I think Korr_and_Sophie's suggestion about the visits is a very good one


----------



## juliew19673 (May 6, 2011)

a bonded Duo needs to go EVERYWHERE together (as some other knowledgable bun person suggested); if one bun comes home smelling differentlyone can get "confused" and unsure and "Break" a bond very easily. MAKE sure that a) their still bonded before surgery (work on that, but deal with it if not) and then make sure the vet allows the other bun to sit by and be put in a cage next to your recovering surgery bun for the durantion of the visit. It will also help to reinstill the bond they have.

I never not take a bonded bun duo to a vet visit; I even take my cat with the 2 buns to the vets office, as they all seem to pick out a different scent if one has been somewhere and the other 2 have not. putting in 3 carriers to the car is MUCH easier than spending 3 weeks trying to figure out how to get them back into their collective pack.


----------



## lepetitlapin (May 8, 2011)

I think that suggestion is a good one- I've worked on getting them bonded again, and they are making huge improvements. When they have the vet appointment, I'm definitely taking Poppy with. I didn't realize that once they're bonded, they need to be practically attached at the hip!


----------

